
Elon Musk's layoff letter to Tesla employees - EpicEng
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/01/18/elon-musk-tesla-email-to-employees-about-job-cuts.html
======
avitzurel
We have a close friend who's been fired after just a month on the job.
Basically, everyone that was hired with her has been fired on the spot.

Hire fast and fire fast is good as a slogan perhaps but there are people lives
at stake here. I don't understand why companies hire 100 people and fire them
a month later, didn't they know it's coming?

~~~
dragonbonheur
Basic incompetence + complete inhumanity + a completely corrupt political
system that can be purchased by corporate interest at the expense of the
common folk.

In my country (and most others outside of the US I'm sure (even China does
employment law better the the US [https://www.chinalawblog.com/2017/02/china-
employee-terminat...](https://www.chinalawblog.com/2017/02/china-employee-
terminations-dont-get-lazy.html)) ) there's legal precedent and legislation to
prevent employers from firing people without sufficient reasons and also to
penalize employers who break a promise of employment.

The USA however is too corrupt to care for its citizens (HN usually DEMANDS
the 'sauce' so here's the 'sauce'
[https://www.cambridge.org/core/journals/perspectives-on-
poli...](https://www.cambridge.org/core/journals/perspectives-on-
politics/article/testing-theories-of-american-politics-elites-interest-groups-
and-average-citizens/62327F513959D0A304D4893B382B992B).

------
justtopost
While I love the car, its company, seems anything but ethical. Am I nieve to
want both?

